# Name that Weed - Round 4



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Okay, lessee if I can squeeze this one in before I have to leave for church.

Found this yesterday near the last one - growing on the woodpile. 



















Any ideas?


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a Touch-Me-Not (Impatiens capensis). The seed pod is fantastically engineered so it explodes when even lightly touched, flinging the seed feet away from the mother plant. 

Kids love them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Another common name is Jewel Weed.

The juice is a good treatment for poison ivy.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Another common name is Jewel Weed.
> 
> The juice is a good treatment for poison ivy.


Yup. If you ever come to our place and find my husband down in the bottom rolling in this stuff you'll know he trying to cure his poison ivy rash. LOL...


----------



## torade (Jun 17, 2004)

The leaves are waterproof. Water drops bead up on the leaves, and a leaf held underwater has a silver sheen. When taken out of the water it should be totally dry.
Indians boiled the leaves for stomach cramps, and used the flowers for dyes.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

You people are amazing! Okay, another one on the way!


----------



## cloverfarm (Jun 1, 2004)

Sure was pretty!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

I've seen these here, growing in cool, shady places. Always wondered what they were. Thanks for posting, Chuck, this is so interesting......Margo


----------

